# binding setup nose & tail lengths??



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

It depend if what type of board it is. If its a true twin, the bindings will be centered (same distance from tip and tail). A directional twin will be set back a bit towards the tail. I usually don't change my setback and keep the bindings on the same holes on each foot. So if my rear binding is on the last holes (towards tail), than my front binding will also be on the last holes (towards tip).


----------



## Beatlesfan888 (Jul 8, 2010)

it also depends on where you ride. There's boards with an extra foot on the tip for powder


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Extra foot on the tip?


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

First of all, if your going to have a "setback" with your bindings, note that you always want the bigger gap between the bindings and the tip of the board to be in the front of the board, never the otherway around.

Secondly, there is a reason for having a setback, and if you want one it depends on what kind of board you are using and what your riding style is. For freestyle, typically you will have no setback and the bindings will be centered. This gives you a more mirrored feel when you ride switch because the binding distances are the same while riding in either direction. This means that if you take a tape and measure from the center of each binding to the tip, they will have equal distances.

For freeriding, you use a setback because it causes more weight in the back of the board, consequently lifting the nose. This is good for riding in powder because it keeps your nose afloat and lessens the amount of "back-seat driving" you have to do in order to keep from effectively sinking. Setback can vary from .5 inches to 3+, though most people have it within those variables. 1-2 inch setback is probably what most people use because it gives you more weight in the back but doesn't change your weight distribution too much.

If you have a .5 setback right now, I doubt it's causing you much trouble in any area. If you do freestyle a lot you could change it to centered, otherwise I would just leave it alone or increase it if you do more freeriding.


----------



## Beatlesfan888 (Jul 8, 2010)

Qball said:


> Extra foot on the tip?


yes. and this has to be 10 characteristics so just ignore the last part.


----------



## Beatlesfan888 (Jul 8, 2010)

YouTube - SIA 2010 - Lib Tech Interview with Pete Saari


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

That is a retarded board and is not something anyone can just buy.


----------



## Beatlesfan888 (Jul 8, 2010)

he said its gonna be on lib's boardline


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Still doesn't change the fact its a dumb board haha


----------



## Beatlesfan888 (Jul 8, 2010)

haha well i never said it wasnt a retarted design but it is out there


----------

